# I am my own sanity.



## baean

I am a girl and would like to have "I am my own sanity" (in latin) to be tattooed on me. could you please help me translate it?

I'm thinking of "sanitatem reducamus" but I'm not sure if that's the correct translation


----------



## S.V.

_Ex me nascit̅
sanitas mea_

Lit. '_from me is born_.' With that ~ over the t 



(Gen 1, 9)


----------



## baean

thanks! but may I ask what would "sanitatem reducamus" literally mean? 


S.V. said:


> _Ex me nascit̅
> sanitas mea_
> 
> Lit. '_from me is born_.' With that ~ over the t
> View attachment 78807(Gen 1, 9)


----------



## bearded

baean said:


> what would "sanitatem reducamus" literally mean?


It should be ''ad sanitatem reducamus'', meaning ''let us bring/lead (someone) back to reason''.


----------



## baean

bearded said:


> It should be ''ad sanitatem reducamus'', meaning ''let us bring/lead (someone) back to reason''.


so it wasn't close to "i am my own sanity?"

is "ego sum sanitas mea" possible?"


----------



## bearded

baean said:


> so it wasn't close to "i am my own sanity?"


No, in my opinion it wasn't.  But what is the meaning (your intended meaning) of ''I am my own sanity''?

''Ego sum sanitas mea'' is theoretically possible, but the meaning is also not so clear to me.


----------



## baean

bearded said:


> No, in my opinion it wasn't.  But what is the meaning (your intended meaning) of ''I am my own sanity''?
> 
> ''Ego sum sanitas mea'' is theoretically possible, but the meaning is also not so clear to me.


sanity as in the healthy state of mind (antonym: insane)

if you're familiar with the saying "I am my own boss" which means "no one can boss me around but me" but changed into sanity.

something like "I'm my own reason why I'm sane"

is there a close translation to saneness?


----------



## bearded

baean said:


> something like "I'm my own reason why I'm sane"


In this case, I think that both ''Ego sum sanitas mea'' and ''Ex me nascitur sanitas mea'' would work (the latter being more elegant).
Please note that ''nascit'' with a  ~ over the t is an abbreviation (shortened writing) for ''nascitur''.


----------



## baean

thank youu so muchh! appreciated


----------

